# Benötige ich einen Hauptschalter?



## plc_typ (28 Oktober 2021)

An einer Bestandsanlage soll ein Stern- Dreieck Start eines 132kW Antriebs gegen einen FU getauscht werden. Da der Motor ca. 40m weit vom Schaltraum entfernt steht und die Kabel nicht geschirmt sind ist nun der Plan den FU in ein eigenes VX25 Feld in der nähe des Motors zu platzieren. Das heißt, dass die Stern-Dreieck Kombi aus dem Bestandsschrank entfernt wird und die Motorkabel direkt an den NH- Sicherungshalter angeklemmt werden sollen (Vor dem NH- Halter befindet sich auch ein Hauptschalter). In den FU Schrank kommt ein 1,6kW Klimagerät und eine 400w Schaltschrankheizung, diese sollen beide innerhalb des Schaltschranks mittels Kurzschlussfester Leitung von der Zuleitung abgegriffen werden. Ein Netzschütz wäre nicht notwendig, da der FU STO mit PLe kann.
Nun ist die Frage, ob es Legitim ist diesen Zusatzschrank ohne Hauptschalter zu Bauen?


----------



## ioStart (28 Oktober 2021)

vermutlich gibt es dazu eine relativ klare Norm...
Trotzdem würde ich zusätzlich die Überlegung anstellen, welche Gefahr vom Antrieb ausgeht. Handelt es sich um einen Schredder, eine Tauchpumpe... weil je nach dem ist ein Wartungsschalter halt praktisch und sinnvoll


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Also mal abgesehen von den ungeschirmten Kabeln, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Hauptschalter einbauen.
Im Gegensatz zu einem NH-Trenner lässt der sich im Reparaturfall abschließen. Auf eine elektronische Lösung würde ich mich da nie verlassen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## plc_typ (28 Oktober 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen von den ungeschirmten Kabeln, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Hauptschalter einbauen.
> Im Gegensatz zu einem NH-Trenner lässt der sich im Reparaturfall abschließen. Auf eine elektronische Lösung würde ich mich da nie verlassen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


Die Kabel nach dem FU werden geschirmt sein. Das ist ja die Krux an der Sache, dass man den FU in Motornähe platziert sodass nicht 40m Kabel getauscht werden müssen sondern nur das kurze stück nach dem FU.

Ein Hauptschalter ist ja, wie bereits geschrieben, vorhanden. Dieser lässt sich auch gegen wieder einschalten sichern. Frage ist hauptsächlich ob dieser neue Schrank einen Hauptschalter haben muss.



ioStart schrieb:


> vermutlich gibt es dazu eine relativ klare Norm...
> Trotzdem würde ich zusätzlich die Überlegung anstellen, welche Gefahr vom Antrieb ausgeht. Handelt es sich um einen Schredder, eine Tauchpumpe... weil je nach dem ist ein Wartungsschalter halt praktisch und sinnvoll


Der Antrieb ist so gesehen eigensicher, ist ein Ventilator der komplett umhaust ist.


----------



## Elektriko (28 Oktober 2021)

plc_typ schrieb:


> In den FU Schrank kommt ein 1,6kW Klimagerät und eine 400w Schaltschrankheizung, diese sollen beide innerhalb des Schaltschranks mittels Kurzschlussfester Leitung von der Zuleitung abgegriffen werden.


Hallo, 
aber hier brauchst du auch eine Sicherung oder?


----------



## plc_typ (28 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aber hier brauchst du auch eine Sicherung oder?


Richtig! Ich hab es jetzt nicht alles bis ins letzte Detail erklärt, ich wollte lediglich das "Grundsetting" vermitteln.
Für das Klimagerät gibt es einen Motorschutzschalter, ebenfalls gibt es einen Motorschutzschalter für einen Trafo (400/230) über den dann die Heizung versorgt wird.


----------



## ducati (28 Oktober 2021)

warum nicht sowas wie nen Danfoss FC102/202/302? Da brauchst keinen Schaltschrank und hat nen Hauptschalter integriert.


----------



## Elektriko (28 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die Antwort nicht, aber schicke ich dir dieses Dokument (erste Seite):




			https://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/412805/ep-2003-11-862-865.pdf
		


*"Hauptschalter
ein handbetätigter Hauptschalter muss für jede Einspeisung vorhanden sein"*

für mich ist keine "Einspeissung", aber bin nicht sicher....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe die Antwort nicht, aber schicke ich dir dieses Dokument (erste Seite):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur am Rande, dieses Dokument ist fast 20 Jahre alt...


----------



## Elektriko (28 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nur am Rande, dieses Dokument ist fast 20 Jahre alt...


Entschuldigung, ich habe es nicht gemerkt. Danke Dir für den Hinweis
Erst habe ich in der 60204-1 gesucht aber nicht gefunden


----------



## Josupei (28 Oktober 2021)

Moin, laut EN60204-1 benötigst du eine Netztrenneinrichtung für die Einspeisung der elektrischen Ausrüstung einer Maschine. Die hast du aber ja in dem Schaltschrank in dem die Stern-Dreieckschaltung sitzt (saß) wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich würde daher in dem abgesetzten Schaltschrank keinen zusätzlichen Hauptschalter einbauen. Es sei denn, man muss da oft ran und der Laufweg wäre zu lang. Aber normativ wäre es überflüssig. Man könnte höchstens nochmal prüfen ob der im Bestandschrank vorhandene Hauptschalter die Anforderungen an eine Netztrennstelle der aktuellen Norm erfüllt. 

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## plc_typ (28 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> warum nicht sowas wie nen Danfoss FC102/202/302? Da brauchst keinen Schaltschrank und hat nen Hauptschalter integriert.


Werde ich mal anfragen. Auf jeden fall ein interessanter Vorschlag, aber mal sehen was die für Lieferzeiten haben... Materialbezug ist aktuell grausig.



Josupei schrieb:


> Moin, laut EN60204-1 benötigst du eine Netztrenneinrichtung für die Einspeisung der elektrischen Ausrüstung einer Maschine. Die hast du aber ja in dem Schaltschrank in dem die Stern-Dreieckschaltung sitzt (saß) wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


Diese Annahme habe ich auch. Ich werde nichts desto trotz den Hauptschalter empfehlen und mit anbieten. Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## ducati (28 Oktober 2021)

Die nächste Frage wäre, wie alt ist der Bestandsmotor und ist der für FU-Betrieb tauglich...


----------



## Josupei (28 Oktober 2021)

Die Kunden wollen oftmals gerne einen laienbedienbaren Hauptschalter (Auch oft Reparaturschalter genannt) als Lasttrennschalter, damit elektrotechnische Laien den Antrieb wegschalten können, falls Arbeiten notwendig sind.


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Stimmt Ducati, wenn der Motor kein stromisoliertes Lager hat könnte es kritisch werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Stimmt Ducati, wenn der Motor kein stromisoliertes Lager hat könnte es kritisch werden.


Der Motor könnte z.b. von der Wicklungsisolierung aus nicht für den Umrichterbetrieb geeignet sein.


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe bei einem neuen Kompressor mit 75 KW das Lager umbauen lassen. Grund war, dass die hochfrequenten Ströme die der FU im Motor verursacht über beide Lager laufen und so die Lauffläche beschädigen können. Soweit jedenfalls die Theorie. Einer unserer Mischermotoren, 75KW, 1480 U/min, Baujahr 1980,  läuft aber schon seit 6 Jahren an einem FU. Und das ziemlich häufig.


----------



## ducati (28 Oktober 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einem neuen Kompressor mit 75 KW das Lager umbauen lassen. Grund war, dass die hochfrequenten Ströme die der FU im Motor verursacht über beide Lager laufen und so die Lauffläche beschädigen können. Soweit jedenfalls die Theorie. Einer unserer Mischermotoren, 75KW, 1480 U/min, Baujahr 1980,  läuft aber schon seit 6 Jahren an einem FU. Und das ziemlich häufig.


Ich kenn das mit den Lagerproblemen, wenn der Potentialausgleich am Motor Scheiße ist...


----------



## plc_typ (29 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage wäre, wie alt ist der Bestandsmotor und ist der für FU-Betrieb tauglich...


Da der Motor noch keine 6 Jahre alt ist bin ich, vielleicht etwas blauäugig, davon ausgegangen, dass er keine Probleme mit dem Umrichter Betrieb hat. Habe gestern aber dann, nach deinem Beitrag, einen Service request gestellt und die Antwort bekommen, dass grundsätzlich nichts gegen den Betrieb am Umrichter spricht. Der Motor hat isolierte Lager und einen Kaltleiter, dennoch empfahl Siemens vor dem Betrieb den Isolationswiderstand zu überprüfen - Das werde ich dann demnächst mit unsrem Stoßspannungstester machen.


----------

